
Taxi app company Hailo to pull out of North America - djug
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/30476eda-53a6-11e4-8285-00144feab7de.html#axzz3G8h7OPPI
======
Gilly_LDN
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/30476eda-53a6-11e4-8285-00144feab7...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/30476eda-53a6-11e4-8285-00144feab7de.html)

